
Social Media Is Eating Into Carrier Revenues, And It’s Only Getting Worse - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/22/alert-social-media-is-eating-into-carrier-revenues-and-its-only-getting-worse/
======
Piskvorrr
In other news: E-mail eating into Post Office revenues ;)

Also, what are the carriers expecting? With text messages, I'd be paying
somewhere in the vicinity of $250/MB, whereas if I pay a flat rate for mobile
data, it will cost me several orders of magnitude less. Economics 101, pure
and simple.

